# Ranger: CSM Joe Lisi



## Trip_Wire (Aug 31, 2008)

IMO my Friend CSM Joe Lisi a Korean War Ranger and Vietnam era Special Forces soldier. Joe is the young Ranger holding the 1st Ranger Company's guidon. Joe was well known in the Special Forces Regiment, for his expertise with the long bow. He was also an expert skeet shooter! 

His son served in the 2nd BN, 75th Ranger Regiment as well.

Picture below:


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 31, 2008)

Great picture Trip_Wire!


----------



## Typhoon (Sep 2, 2008)

Good picture, Trip_Wire! Thanks for posting it.


----------

